# rainbow shark (2)



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

what kind of fish can i put with a rainbow shark in a 29 gallon tank ??


----------



## fishchick6485 (Aug 17, 2012)

Rainbow Sharks can live with Rainbowfish And Barbs, They can also live with gouramis, danios, plecos, and rasboras... Hope I Helped! And also, may I please see some of your Rainbow Sharks, I wanna see them because i've never seen any other rainbows other then my sisters RS, FireBelly...So can you show me some pics, its alright if you don't though... Hope I helped!


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

That's a hard one.  They can live with just about anything while they're small, but as they grow they get more aggressive. I generally move them to a larger tank with slightly more agressive fish after they get too mean for whatever I've got in the tank. Right now I have a 5+ inch one in a 55 gal, and am going to have to move him soon...


----------



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

*Rainbow shark (2)*



fishchick6485 said:


> Rainbow Sharks can live with Rainbowfish And Barbs, They can also live with gouramis, danios, plecos, and rasboras... Hope I Helped! And also, may I please see some of your Rainbow Sharks, I wanna see them because i've never seen any other rainbows other then my sisters RS, FireBelly...So can you show me some pics, its alright if you don't though... Hope I helped!




of course you can but it might be a while till i get it :-D


----------



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

BettaBaited said:


> That's a hard one.  They can live with just about anything while they're small, but as they grow they get more aggressive. I generally move them to a larger tank with slightly more agressive fish after they get too mean for whatever I've got in the tank. Right now I have a 5+ inch one in a 55 gal, and am going to have to move him soon...



can i just keep only one in a 29 with nothing else ?? and wow thats a big shark lol


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

Yeah, you can keep them by themselves. From my experience they kinda like the rush of power from chasing other fish though... lol. Maybe you could keep him with feeder guppies? They'll reproduce like mad, but as he gets older, he'll keep them in check. He'll grow faster with live food. Plus they're rather entertaining. That is, if you're ok with the whole feeder thing. I know some people aren't. 

&& yeah, I know!! I keep him in there with feeder goldfish, & go through them like mad!


----------



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

ok and cool i really really what one hope i get it soon and im fine with live food as long as he does not eat it all at once lol it would be annoying to keep buying alot of food for him :3


----------



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

do i need a air pump for a rainbow shark ?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

BettaBaited said:


> That's a hard one.  They can live with just about anything while they're small, but as they grow they get more aggressive. I generally move them to a larger tank with slightly more agressive fish after they get too mean for whatever I've got in the tank. Right now I have a 5+ inch one in a 55 gal, and am going to have to move him soon...


I agree with this poster. Rainbow Sharks need at least a 48in tank. They're semi-aggressive and are best keep with robust fish like danios, barbs, larger rasboras and larger tetra like congos, Cambodian, etc. Here's the profile click on the name Rainbow Shark.


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

You don't need an air pump if you have an adequate filter. If you don't know whether the filter is producing enough air, then it won't hurt to have one. Plus sharks like to have lots of hiding places, and mine love live plants. Plants also help with the water quality.


----------



## fishchick6485 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry I haven't updated on this! I'm still new and didnt know anybody updated! So anyway, they don't need an air pump, if you have a good filter and a heater ( if where you live gets cold, but you don't need a heater) they wouldn't need a air pump, it really depends, if you wanna buy it when you don't know what to do with that extra money one day, you can!!! It's good for them, but they'll live....


----------



## blue moon (Aug 8, 2012)

ok that sounds great can't wait to get my shark lol :3 and don't worry about it ^^


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

I had mine for more than five years with: Oscar, silver dollars, various catfish, mollies, guppies, swordtails parrot fish and plecos. (obviously not all groups at the same time)

The aggresiveness depends on the individual, its best not to have him with another one of its kind (or any shark-kind), as they will establish territories and they will either chase the other around or kill each other.

Bottom line is: Think rainbow sharks as a betta and you wont go far. Their personalities and behaviours are too similar. Also keep the lid closed, i learned that the hard way. Oh and remember they need three things: Space, space, space.


----------

